# Ford 601 ROPS -- Needed



## RRHAWKINS (Jun 3, 2014)

New to the Forum but I have seen a lot that I liked here. 

I have my first tractor and it is a Ford 641 (1961) but I want to add a ROPS to it for safety. My land has a lot of hills and slope, so safety is first and the NC Farm Bureau offers a rebate if a tractor is retrofitted with a complete certified ROPS system (ROPS & Seatbelt). 

Has anyone added a ROPS to a 601 series tractor? If yes, can you post a picture and tell me where you purchase your ROPS? Are you satisfied with the ROPS.

Thanks 

Randy


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Randy, 

I do not have a ROPS system on my tractor, because my land is relatively flat. But I grew up in hilly country and appreciate the need for ROPS.

There are several internet sites that offer ROPS for a 601. Not cheap ($600-$700) for a straight beam setup. 

If I were to get a ROPS for my tractor, I would get a folding type system. Erect it for slope work, and fold it for routine operations, especially where there may be some overhead hazards. I didn't see any folding type offered on the internet. 

Low limbs which create a hazard if you're not alert at all times. After several hours of tractor work, your brain may not be in alert mode. Or you may be distracted. 

Have you ever noticed canopies attached to ROPS? Often times they are bent due to overhead encounters. It happens!!


----------



## UPFord (Jan 21, 2014)

Check out this link. http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/topics/aginjury/crops/

The CDC and NIOSH (National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health) developed, tested and certified a series of ROPS for older farm tractors called CROPS or Cost Effective ROPS. these ROPS 's were designed to be built in a farm shop with mostly bolted connections, and a small amount of skilled welding and bending 1/2" metal plate. 
I didn't see a Ford 600 series ROPS, but they did have one for the 8N, 3000, and 4000. Is your 601 similar in size and weight to a 3000?


----------



## RRHAWKINS (Jun 3, 2014)

*ROPS for Ford 641*

Thanks for all the good information. I have seen the CROPS site doing my research. I bought a ROPS from JUST Tractor Parts this week. One of the few that is available to the general public for retrofit of an older tractor. There are really just a few choices available. I wished that I had the skills and equipment to build the CROPS version but I figure by the time I take the design to a welding shop I would have more invested than buying a commercial product. 

My uncle rolled his tractor a couple of years ago and came out with only a couple of bruises and scratches. His newer tractor had a ROPS. Safety equipment is a small price to pay for when something bad happens. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hmaryhunt (Jun 27, 2021)

RRHAWKINS said:


> New to the Forum but I have seen a lot that I liked here.
> 
> I have my first tractor and it is a Ford 641 (1961) but I want to add a ROPS to it for safety. My land has a lot of hills and slope, so safety is first and the NC Farm Bureau offers a rebate if a tractor is retrofitted with a complete certified ROPS system (ROPS & Seatbelt).
> 
> ...


We bought ROPS that were made by Bare-co for our 1956 Ford 640. Pricy but worth it.


----------

